# WWOOF



## AntiProduct (Feb 13, 2007)

http://www.wwoofusa.org
has anyone done this? i want to travel and was thinking about doing this. I want to do it in sacramento but im in florida and dont have a car so i would rather do it somewhere a little closer. Anyone know of any states near florida with a good punk scene?


----------



## Cush (Feb 13, 2007)

i personally haven't but a dear friend of mine spent last year wwoofing across the country with her girlfriend. Not really for me but it sounds like it could be fun if you're into that sorta stuff.


----------



## Mouse (Feb 15, 2007)

this looks fucking awesome.


----------



## trangus (Feb 15, 2007)

alot of my friends do woofing. and they all love. fair trade organic food, and free to travel and meet awesome people who will make if there happens to be an apocalypse. not to mention that as travellers, we get to spread ideas and seeds around to different farms! yay we win the war!!


----------



## AntiProduct (Feb 15, 2007)

I think im going to do it sometime after May. I'm not sure which state im going to go to though.


----------



## Mouse (Feb 17, 2007)

I've done things slightly like thise before, but never so organized. it seems like a much more effective way to meet people who are actually worth a shit.


----------



## iago (Feb 17, 2007)

i'm not sure what organization im going to be working with but i might be going to work on an organic free trade farm in mexico for a couple weeks this summer. im going to mexico with USAS (http://www.studentsagainstsweatshops.org/) to witness some sweatshops and meet with the mexican department of labor and then staying later with some friends to farm. ill let you know what organization the farms work with when i know.


----------



## Raging Bird (Apr 10, 2007)

There've been a few threads about wwoofing in general, but more specifically,

can anyone talk about specific farms they've had good experiences on? 

Even regions they had good experiences working in.

I'm trying to do it sometime soon.


----------



## FrumpyWatkins (Apr 11, 2007)

http://tinyurl.com/34vrmt

I think there are a few more older discussions on the other pages as well

Post edited by: MattPist, at: 2007/04/11 11:26


----------



## TripStench (May 22, 2007)

*Wwoof organic farms help?*

http://www.wwoof.org/home.asp

me and the girl were thinking about doing this, we got linked to it from a couple traveler friends who said it was a sweet experience.

has anyone had any run ins with this or any other things like that / any tips or advice they'd like to give about it?

any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## Crazycoon (May 22, 2007)

*Wwoof organic farms help?*

Ya, dont pay for the book OR the mebership!!, photocopy it and if they ask for your woof # when oyu apply to a farm there probly not worth working for. It pissed me off the times I tryed to werk on a farm and they expected me to pay a yerly fee for Some number. Thats where their missing the whole point of work trade... But otherwise, Fucking rights, its the most genious concept every, you can go anywhere and learn for the cost of the work you have to do to learn whatever it is your learning! And you can learn ANYTHING!


----------



## Yolo (May 22, 2007)

*Wwoof organic farms help?*

I've spoken to a few kids who have wwoofed.

Its essentially slave labor. you can find much better deals if you look for them.

the kids i met wwoofed in Ireland and worked 6 days a week and were so far in the country that they couldnt get transprtation to anywhere.

Just call/write around and you can probably work out your own deal without the wwoof orginization.


Yolo-


----------



## TripStench (May 23, 2007)

*Wwoof organic farms help?*

thanks for the replys dudes.

the moneys not an issue because her parents are paying for it instead of this hordiculture class she was going to take at the university, so if it was a free ride with only 2 weeks of slave labor would it be worth the experience ya think?


----------



## Squidaroo (Nov 13, 2010)

*Woofing*

Farms that allow woofing. Good ones and Bad Ones. Any suggestions?


----------



## dirtyfacedan (Nov 14, 2010)

*Woofing*

WWOOFing...you get to work for room and board, and no wages.....I don't get it. I like to work on farms for money. I don't mind staying in a tent, and cooking with the other workers, many from around the world.


----------



## Squidaroo (Nov 14, 2010)

*Woofing*

yea yeah... it helps though when you dont have a place to crash and like a place your at. you know of any farms that pay


----------



## Linda/Ziggy (Dec 3, 2010)

*Woofing*

Hello,
I have been WWOOFing since 2000.
I have WWOOFed in the USA and the UK.
My current home was the result of a ranch work exchange! Yeahhaaa.
I now live on a beautiful ranch in Northern California near Ukiah.
I'm the live in organic gardener, chicken queen & general caretaker with my old man
who looks after the horses and other critters

Well you can officially join WWOOF or Organic Volunteer just look for opportunities.
There are also work exchange /apprentiship places through non organic 
organizations national organizations.
WWOOF membership is $30. You get full access to their website and
a 'host' book.
Last copy I had last year was not good, lots of listings out of date, non existent,
and places NOT what they claimed when we got there.
So CHECK em out before you go!!! Ask LOTS AND LOTS of questions!!!!!

My main advice is be very clear/sure about what kind of work/experience you want/DO NOT want to 
have. Talk with the people you are going to work for before you go there.
I've got really stuck at some REALLY shitty places, been really exploited, treated very badly.

Also some places offer a 'stipend' $$$. So check into that too.


I have had some great experiences and some truley hellish ones.
My worst experiences EVER have been here in Northern California.

Hope that is helpful,
There is more WWOOF discussion on some of the other forums here.

Linda/Ziggy


----------



## dharma bum (Dec 3, 2010)

*Woofing*



Squidaroo said:


> yea yeah... it helps though when you dont have a place to crash and like a place your at. you know of any farms that pay


 
i hear new mexico has some really good ones. talk to morgan, she has the 2009 WWOOF book. i don't know if she's still in town, but she still may have it. call me if you find a good one though, may just tag along.


----------



## Cobo (Dec 11, 2010)

*Woofing*

They have a website, WWOOF-USA. I'd imagine the listings there are more up to date than a book.


----------



## Loseralan (Dec 14, 2010)

*Woofing*

There are plenty of WWOOFers who would be willing to give or trade their online membership if you don't have the cash to spare.


----------

